# Its just a little Bright



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I just fininshed this AFAW beach up for jobxe327. Its just a a little bright . Actually its so dang bright its liable to cause a seizure.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep That's BRIGHT Looks Great!


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice work on the tiger. I bet that really pops in the sun.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Dig it. I like bright wraps personally. The more obnoxious the better.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The Wrap is acually way brighter than the pics do justice, especially the Tiger protion. Here is one more before the epoxy, its little brighter picture anyway


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

It looks sweet in person and in the sun it'll give you a head ache to look at the tiger wrap. Turned out awsome. Chuck does great work. And it throws for me better than my fusion all day. Bout it as a back up rod but I believe its gona replace the fusion at #1 on my rod rack. Josh


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Did you name it...*

halloween or the miami hurricane?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Jebson38 said:


> halloween or the miami hurricane?


I named it Headache, I damn near went crosseyed trying to wrap it.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Same colors I wrapped my sons rod with- Flo green and Orange


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

thats pretty tight man


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

*My Sons Bass rod*


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

thats pretty bright to


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet. I have seen the rod that junkman built for his son. Awesome as well.

As for a name.......how bout......."The Electric Leprechaun" being that ya have Irish colors there.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

its very bright but bright is the only way to go in my opinion. and ive got a nib orange premium mag elite on the way to go on it. it will defenatly stand out. josh


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

jobxe327 said:


> its very bright but bright is the only way to go in my opinion. and ive got a nib orange premium mag elite on the way to go on it. it will defenatly stand out. josh


That will look sweet, have you fished it yet?


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

no not much use for it at emerald isle. took it out and threw it for a hour or two the other evening. throws great. im heading to obx next week and will soak some bait with it up there.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

fished with it today. got a lot of looks. josh


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I made a 1567 like that except i added purple and that toned it down a bit but i like the look of that


----------

